# Hello and thanks for having me :)



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

OK - here goes. So I have been thinking about joining for over 9 months (I never usually take so long to make a decision) and after what has become the longest, most gruelling, saddest and challenging 9 months and with the advice of a dear friend who is on here, I have taken the decision to say hello and contribute to what appears to be the place that I need to be, right now.
So, a little about me. I am 33 and from the North and I work in childcare as a deputy manager. I'm also about to graduate next year with an early years degree, so yeah, I love kids, who doesn't? And as life likes to take you on journeys, some good, some bad, it appears that my fate has been determined and as of Friday morning, I found out that I will never be able to naturally have a baby  
My diagnosis: my tubes end blindly on my pelvic wall. I only have one ovary. I am 'underdeveloped' and the cause? Genes. 
So, I have been freaking out, crying too much and trying to get my head round this. My GP has told me "IVF is the only way you can possibly conceive" and so the journey begins...
My background: My partner of 6 years has two children (16 & 19) from his previous marriage. The eldest has lived with us for 4 years. 
I have two cats, which I adore and treat like babies and I am a bit crackers, love a good laugh, fond of red wine, can cook a mean risotto and happy to try and help anyone on here, in anyway possible.
Thank you for taking the time to read this, I'm looking forward to getting to know you all.
Love,
Marls 
xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Hello marleymoo and welcome. Glad you decided to post, sometimes that can be such a hard first step, but you are def on your way now. 
I'm sorry to hear about your problems, ivf journey sure isn't easy but you will find such amazing support here! I couldn't do any o this without ff, the friends you find, the knowledge, the comfort   it's just great.
Wish you all the best on your journey hun
Xxxx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Jellyburchnall ( I hope I spelt that right   )
Thanks for replying, I am already realising that I have done the right thing by joining.
I also think by being on here it will take the pressure of my good man, who trying as he might, is not very good with stress in any form.
Right now, I am still thinking about IVF, I suppose until I see my consultant I don't know what to think. My diagnosis is so new.
Hugs,
Marls

xx


----------



## Jelly.B (Sep 27, 2011)

Marleymoo - there will be lots going on in your head, so website is good for info  
As your results very new, take your time, get used to it, if a person can ever do that... 

Personally, when it comes to ivf, it's the waiting that drives me insane lol
Xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks hun. Good luck with your IVF, I hope everything works out for you xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

to FF, Marls!!! I am glad you have finally got the courage to join! From your description of yourself it sounds like you will fit in well here!!  Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you. Have you got an appointment to find out where to go from here?

Here are a couple of links that I think might help you.

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Tubal Factors ~ CLICK HERE

Regional boards - CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!     

Sue


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi marleymoo. i too only joined a few days ago, after our 2nd fail with ivf. my tubes are also blocked, i was so upset when i found out, as i had spent years on the pill etc trying not to get pregnant, you just assume when you want to, you do. everyone else around me seems to!!!  my DH has  a 19 yr old daughter too. the last couple of days it has really helped me to chat with people who know exactly what i am going through, i hope it helps you too. when is your apt with consultant, are you lucky enough in your area to get nhs?  x


----------



## rachael83 (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi all  

I only joined recently and have already found ff a real source of support. The girls on here are all so lovely and the advice you receive is really helpful. Talking to people who really do understand what u are feeling and going through also helps. 

marleymoo, I too work in childcare as a nursery manager. I love my job but its, hard somedays, especially as parents often ask if I have any plans to have children  
Me and my dh are waiting to start the ivf journey! All bloods etc done. Consent meeting 10th April! Just want it to hurry up and be here!

Good luck to you all whatever stage you are at in your journeys.  

Xxx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hi Sue. Thanks for the reply and pointing me in the right direction. I'm Abi by the way 
I have my next app' on the 16th with my consultant, I guess I'll find out what's what then.
Until then I'm going to try really hard to stay positive!
I must admit though, this journey, experience, nightmare, reality or whatever it's called is surreal. Some mornings I wake and thinks its all been a dream... and then reality hits home 
I just hope I can keep it together for my families sake and my sanity. I think positivity needs work. I need to keep working hard 
Hugs,
Abi
xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Adele, thanks for the reply 
I'm sorry to hear that IVF is not going the way you would like at the moment. Stay positive and hang on to hope.
My consultant initially thought I had blocked tubes but alas, my infertility is caused by genetics. Meaning, I didn't develop properly and my reproductive organs etc. are a mess  but in essence, we are in the same boat and boy does it suck hun. Big big hugs to you.
I can't get IVF on the NHS as my DP has kids  seems so unfair. I mean he does, I don't. It almost feels like discrimination    
Good luck with your journey, I hope it works out for you. It's hard having stepkids when all you want is your own but hey ho.
Big hugs,
Abi
xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Rachael, thank you for posting 
I understand what you mean, I get asked at work all the time. I am now going to be honest and just say I am having difficulties. For too long I have smiled and said "in time" or "oh, in the future" to save any awkward situations but I am now going to face up to reality and be honest. I hope this approach works 
Good luck with your journey.
Hugs,
Abi
xx


----------



## Scotgirl28 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi MarleyMoo,
Nice to meet you.    Sorry to hear that you can never concieve naturally.   We always said that if we couldn't get pregnant then we would just learn to live with it, it wasn't meant to be, etc. But now that we've been ttc for a year I think I would do just about anything to get a BFP! 

I work with children as well, as a residential childcare worker. I find it so sad waiting at the school playground seeing all the parents come and pick their kids up. I also have a cat that is like my baby. We can both be crazy cat ladies!  

Hope you figure out your IVF details. Best of luck,
Scotgirl.xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Scotgirl,
My cats are Bob and Marley (my stepson named them) although I call them "Bobbles and Marleymoo" which I am sure my neighbours find amusing 
Yes, it is hard working in Childcare but at least I get paid to provide the best possible care for little ones and the trust that parents have in my team is amazing. I'm off work at the min (recovery from a lap and infection) cant wait to get back and give the kids a cuddle 
I'm deffo a crazy cat lady, I talk to Marley like she can understand (writing this as she is sitting on my lap )
Furry friends are fab!!
Nice to meet you too hun.
Good luck with your journey hun. Have you started any investigations yet?
Love,
Abi
xx


----------



## Scotgirl28 (Mar 2, 2012)

Hi Abi,

My cat is called Rosie but I call her Baby Rosebud!   She's my little princess - spoilt rotten!

No we haven't started any investigations yet, got our first appointment at Ninewells infertility clinic (Dundee) in May, so it gives us a bit of time to carry on trying naturally. I'm starting acupuncture in April - can't do any harm I suppose! I suppose I'm just waiting for the 'unexplained infertility' diagnosis because I've been wanting to have children for ages, maybe I want it too much! My GP said something about there being a psychological element to it. But it could be anything, we'll have to wait and see. I've got my 28-day blood tests in a week so we'll see how those come back. We weren't sure about going down this road, but I hate the thought of trying in vain and more months of disappointment. Its probably better to know one way or another. 

Hope you get better soon and back to work. I'm doing relief at the moment so not back in to see the cherubs til Wednesday.
Kirsty.xx


----------



## marleymoo (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey Kirsty,
I started my investigations back in June and whilst it's been tough, at least now I have some answers. It was the not knowing that was hard. Now I have to get used to the idea and plan ahead. Good luck with everything hun, if you need any advice I'll do my very best to help. 
Abi
xx


----------



## Scotgirl28 (Mar 2, 2012)

Thanks Abi, same to you.   I'm always here for a coffee & a chat!  
Kirsty.xx


----------



## maisewo2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Ladies 

Hope you dont mind me joining in.. 

Hey Abi Im a northern girl to, currently having treatment at St Marys in Manchester, just had a cancelled FET because I have fluid in my fallopian tubes which is toxic to embryos so Im having an op on the 9th May to have them clipped, it was a hard decision to make as its so final and I will never be able to conceive naturally..not that I ever have conceived naturally and probably never would there was still that chance that you never know stranger things have happened type of thing...does that make any sense at all
Have you tried writing to your PCT with regards to funding, just seems so unfair that you cant get funding when your other half have children from a previous relationship. Im sure you are entitled to it I have friends who have had funding and they to have stepchildren.

I have 10 little snowbabies waiting for me to give them the best chance I can so bring on the 9th may xx

Good Luck Rachel with your appointment on the 10th April, hope all goes well, will you be starting ur treatment then?

Hi Adele, Im so sorry to here about your BFN   do you have anymore treatment planned? 

I wish you all all the luck in the world with your treatment, definatley stay on FF the support is amazing, especially when you feel like your going a bit nuts, or feeling down xxxx


----------



## nicolaab (Mar 18, 2012)

Hello marleymoo.  Nice to meet you.  I only joined ff recently but already have found it a great comfort.  We started investigations in september and it has been hard but finally I started with the Suprecur injections last monday.  We have unexplained infertility as all the test results were good.  I know its a long journey ahead and I just have to take one stage at a time, but at the minute i'm still quite positive.

Good luck with your IVF journey, if you fancy a chat anytime i'll be here.


----------



## maisewo2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Nicolaab,

Good luck with your treatment hun, how r u getting on with your injections? xx


----------



## nicolaab (Mar 18, 2012)

Hi maisewo2.  The injections are ok, didn't like the idea of it at first but now i'm quite used to it.  Not really sure what to expect next though?  Will i get a period?  Does it mean it is not working if I dont?  So many questions and now I have somewhere i can ask people.

Sorry to hear about the cancellation and fallopian tubes.  What happens after the operation?  Do you get your little snowbabies transferred?  Fingers crossed and good luck everyone.


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi maisiewo2

we have one more try through nhs. wont be till  prob oct time, it takes a bit longer with them and they have said i need to recover from the last time!

i just want to say how comforting it is to be on here with you all, im very new to it but it helps alot!!

keeping my fingers crossed for you all

adele xx


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi nicolaab

i did get a bleed when i was on buserlin injection, they told me this had to happen before i started gonal f. is that what you have todo?

i didnt really have any side effects, a couple of times i felt like i had  really bad pmt but other than that it was ok. i didnt sleep much but i think that was worry. we are now waiting for our third and final try on nhs. i would love to say 3rd time lucky, but the last 2 times our eggs haven't  fertilized   but i keep  

i hope all goes well for you and you keep well too

adele x


----------



## maisewo2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Nicolaab,

I got a bleed when I was taking my down regs, I was on buserlin like Adele, but that was for a FET cycle which is slightly different than a fresh one. If you dont have a period it doesnt mean you are doing anything wrong just call the nurses at the hospital thats treating you just to ask them for some advice if your worried hun, when I was having a fresh cycle it was the long protocol and on the drugs sheet they gave me it had a few days on it were it said I should have a period. 

After my op I can hopefully start again about 6 weeks after, just depends on how that goes, I have a pre-op appointment on the 11th April so should find out abit more then xx


----------



## maisewo2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hi Adele,

Its a good idea to give your body a rest those stimms can be hard going, thats what I did after my 3rd cycle, I had all my embies frozen because I got OHSS and had 2 weeks in hospital that was last April, started treatment again this Jan but cancelled because of my tubes.
We could have requested treatment earlier but i knew I wasnt ready. 

This year will be your year hun, third time lucky, fingers crossed for lots of little embies and some to put in the snow for later  

I have everything crossed for ya xxx


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

thanks maisewo2
i would like to get some embies. as we haven't even got to that stage. i think i was so naive to start with, i thought we would have the treatment, then do a test and it would be yay or nay! i didnt even contemplate it failing when it did for us!

its great to chat x


----------



## maisewo2 (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey Adele,

It would be great if it was that straight forward wouldnt it, are they going to change your meds next time? x


----------



## adele louise (Mar 16, 2012)

hi'

i dont know yet. we have our next apt in 3 weeks so hopefully they will be able to shed some light. i dont have a good feeling at all about the whole thing, i cant help thinking the same thing is going to happen. i hate waiting, it seems to take so long on nhs! we first went to our gp in june 2 years ago. x


----------

